# Stabilizing Spalted Maple



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi
Does anyone have a link or tell me the best way to stabilize spalted maple.I found a thread on it somewhere where they use CA glue but I can't find it again
Thanks


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

OK I found it 
CA Glue Method

OK,now where can I find CA glue in Canada that is a decent size?


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Some use epoxy thinned with denatured alcohol to a water consistency.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

martyb1 said:


> OK I found it
> CA Glue Method
> 
> OK,now where can I find CA glue in Canada that is a decent size?


You can order CA in thin viscosity in 2 ounce bottles from Great Hobbies. (www.greathobbies.com) or get it in any decent hobby shop catering to RC airplanes.

I use a lot of CA in my woodshop for fixing chips and such as I machine my furniture. I can buy it in larger bottles through some of my suppliers, but believe it or not, its still cheaper by the ounce when I buy 3-2 ounce bottles at a time through Great Hobbies. I buy the 'flash' branded glue.

AJC


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> You can order CA in thin viscosity in 2 ounce bottles from Great Hobbies. (www.greathobbies.com) or get it in any decent hobby shop catering to RC airplanes.
> 
> I use a lot of CA in my woodshop for fixing chips and such as I machine my furniture. I can buy it in larger bottles through some of my suppliers, but believe it or not, its still cheaper by the ounce when I buy 3-2 ounce bottles at a time through Great Hobbies. I buy the 'flash' branded glue.
> 
> AJC


What would be the best for spalted maple,thin or medium?

Oh and thanks


----------

